# Nds Emu On The Tp



## kmart88 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone tried/successfully got any DS emulator working? I found an apk for nds4droid. I can open it and get it to find Roms but when a rom is opened all I get is a black screen.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

nds4droid emulator is a crap. Never worked any good on any device. It seems that it was only developed to gain some money and to be abandoned quickly after. It's even deleted from market now.


----------



## kmart88 (Nov 4, 2011)

I figured that, seeing as it was pretty hard to find that apk. I guess my question should be then are there any working nds emulators out there


----------

